# Opinions needed...site for fish



## punkboybob (Sep 8, 2005)

This is a site I was working on for a fish shop. He wanted me to design a sample website, I figured maybe I could barter at lease two tank raised False Percula's (clown fish) for this...Opinions???
Check it out here


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm not sure why folks are designing for 8x6 complience but then creating banners that over 100px in height. If you view this page in 8x6 you will see the banner takes up too much space. I do my best to make the banner no higher then 100px. Of course then you have customers who want it like that. HEHE

Looks pretty good.... Its a little dark for my taste. Try a white bg.....I think it looks more professional.

Good luck

jB


----------



## punkboybob (Sep 8, 2005)

I tried it with a white BG but decided to go with black and recently changed it to blue. This is only a sample site so I will wait and see what the customer thinks. I could go all out but i'm not spending too much time on a site that may get me two ($20 each) clown fish. All of the graphics and animation are custom designed by me...not stolen from another web site. I appreciate your help


----------



## albinooscar (Jan 25, 2005)

Jason Baliban said:


> Looks pretty good.... Its a little dark for my taste. Try a white bg.....I think it looks more professional.


I think it's a little ironic that you would say this after viewing your web site. :wink: 

But I do agree with you about it being too dark. I think that the colors should match the theme of the items you are trying to sell.
Look at the other online sites and most of them have white bg.
Black on white or even blue on white is easier to read than white on black.

Ron


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

OK, first off, I am not going to add "in my opinion" with the hopes that it is understood that this is all my opinion, and it may come across a bit harsh.
Keeping that in mind...

The 800x600 format must die now. I can't stand it. I run at 1280x1024 and can't stand mini-web sites. Sure, that was good a few years back, but now, there is no reason a site can't be dynamic enough to fill my browser window and mainting cross-compatibility between firefox and ie etc...My last urchin stats show almost no browser less than IE 5 compatibility..(not for the site in my sig!)

As for the bubbles in the navigation - I find them distracting...and un-natural.
Also, I prefer sans type fonts for navigation.
My general rule of thumb - for on screen - sans. Print on paper is easier with mild serif's.

The logo with the gradient glow effect isn't enough contrast.

The blue transparency layer on the bottom of the top and the top of the bottom doesn't do anything for me.

I look down and wonder why the logo changed.
You want to re-enforce the brand.

How do I get back to home? Search facility?

Just some things to think about...remember what I said when I opened...

Regards,
-Joe


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

As Jody Public, I can say I just _hate_ it when there is lettering over a patterned background like the "Critter Depot" is set up on the page...

Fig


----------

